# new and confused lol



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

hi everyone 
I am the proud new owner of a GCCF registered active Egyptian Mau beauty 
I am interested in breeding but am new to all this. I have read the sticky posts and found them very helpful.
Basically I am looking for advice and information on what I do now lol :001_tongue:


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Well, if the breeder knows this is what you're planning, I'm sure they will be happy to provide advice and help to mentor you?


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Can't help with breeding advice I'm afraid but would like to see piccies please


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

I didn't get her from the breeder. Should I just contact them anyway?


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Where did you get her from? How old is she?
You need to ensure he is fully reg and health tested before even considering breeding her. How does she compare to the breed standard?
I am no expert but I would suggest taking her to some shows, meeting other breeders and seeing what the judges say about her. If she does well and they think she's a good example of the breed, and health tests are clear, then find yourself a mentor. Have a look on the gccf site for shows.
If she doesn't follow the standard of points for her breed then there is no point breeding from her at all.

Perhaps you can find her breeder and have a chat with them?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. The breeder may well not know her cat has been sold on, the person you got her from should have OKd it with the breeder. The breeder will also be best places to give you all the advice you need.

BTW I think they are very attractive cats - I like the Bronze best of all.


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Where did you get her from? How old is she?
> You need to ensure he is fully reg and health tested before even considering breeding her. How does she compare to the breed standard?


I got her from the person who got her from the breeder. She will be two in April. I think she is a good example of the breed, unless I am just biased :001_tongue: and I will of course make sure she is fully health tested, just looking for information on what things she needs to be tested for etc.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

IsisSpots said:


> I got her from the person who got her from the breeder. She will be two in April. I think she is a good example of the breed, unless I am just biased :001_tongue: and I will of course make sure she is fully health tested, just looking for information on what things she needs to be tested for etc.


I'm not sure but someone will be able to advise soon im sure. I would still contact the breeder myself if I was you. She may be able to mentor you which would be fab. Wishing you all the best


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Yes. The breeder may well not know her cat has been sold on, the person you got her from should have OKd it with the breeder.


That's what I was thinking, I want to contact them anyway just to make sure all is ok.

how do i add pictures?


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

ooh i did it! 













Isis with my other cat Tinks


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Where did you get her from? How old is she?
> You need to ensure he is fully reg and health tested before even considering breeding her. How does she compare to the breed standard?
> I am no expert but I would suggest taking her to some shows, meeting other breeders and seeing what the judges say about her. If she does well and they think she's a good example of the breed, and health tests are clear, then find yourself a mentor. Have a look on the gccf site for shows.
> If she doesn't follow the standard of points for her breed then there is no point breeding from her at all.
> ...


As you say, unless she has been shown then it isn't really possible to know how she compares to the standard given the OP seems to be new to the breed.

The GCCF 'pink slip' should make it clear if she is on the active or not.

Some Googling suggests that the only health problems with the breed are slipping kneecaps, and heart problems. The OP does, of course, need to be sure her cat is free of them before breeding her, and the original breeder might be some help.

I hope the OP knows why she was sold, and 2 strikes me as quite late for a first litter for this breed.

There is also a breed club for Maus in the UK, I'd advise the OP to join:

http://www.egyptianmaus.co.uk/


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Echo the comments above. I would suggest you definitely contact the breeder - I do wonder if the cat was sold with a contract originally? Research here is the key and if the original breeder will mentor you so much the better. Check all your (the registration) paperwork is in order. Did the person who sold the cat to you say why they were doing so and did they indicate she had had a litter?


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

You really do need to get in touch with the breeder if you don't have a mentor. With this breed you are extremely limited in your choice of available studs and you are going to need a 'friend' to effect introductions. You're also going to have to have deep pockets for stud fees.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

blimey you got to know the breed standard qucikly to know that she is a good example! Took me about a year and Im still learning and devloping in it! Her spots look quite stripy, not too up to date on the EM standard, is that allowed?

EM are a small coummunity of breeders and not alot fo them in the UK, I cant see a breeder selling a girl on active without a contract she she has to be neutered if she is re-homed.

Id neuter her, get yourself to some shows do homework, read the cost of breeding sticky, then make friends with breeders, then get a girl on active down the line


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

think i may have to leave PF....because i just want one of every breed i see!!!! lol

oh i can't wait for the kids to grow up and move out - i know just what i'll do with their bedrooms  lmao


----------



## spacedementia (Nov 18, 2011)

Completely irrelevant sorry, but my Charlie is the spitting image of Isis!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is certainly a beautiful girl :001_wub: and I can only echo what others have said regarding checking with her breeder regarding her status. Joining a breed club is an excellent idea - you may find that you need the signature of another member to sponsor you.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

completly off topic i know......
but u have very very, VERY beautiful cats!:001_wub::001_tt1:

^^^^^
otherwise i can only echo what has been said!


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks for the comments
The previous owner said he could no longer keep her as they were moving house and he also said she has had a litter before. 
I have the pink slip which says she is active.
I tried to contact the breeder through their website but it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmmnn seems a bit of a lame excuse for selling her! 

Is there not a phone number on the breeder's site you can use? If you do want to do this properly you should make every effort to make sure the girl's breeder is on board so to speak - it will make life a lot easier in the long run - particularly when it comes to finding appropriate stud boys etc.

Have you transferred the girl over into your name - you should do that. You should also, as already advised, join the breed club, especially if you want to become a registered breeder and want a prefix from GCCF.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

IsisSpots said:


> thanks for the comments
> The previous owner said he could no longer keep her as they were moving house and he also said she has had a litter before.
> I have the pink slip which says she is active.
> I tried to contact the breeder through their website but it doesn't seem to be working


Who is the breeder you are trying to contact? I know that the lady I got my two Maus from has decided not to breed any longer, and that their website is pretty much inactive now - drop me a PM, and if it's the same one, I have personal contact details.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

And if you still can't contact the breeder, try the breed club.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well first, at the risk of making myself unpopular here, if the OP has purchased a cat on the active register then she is entitled to breed from her and no-one can actually stop her doing that. The GCCF will not change the registration to non-active without the owner's consent and neither should they do so. OP, if this cat is not yet transferred into your name I would advise you to do that quickly if you want to breed as if the cat is still in the breeder's name then the breeder can change her to non-active.

Cats sold for breeding are not always show quality themselves and in fact it is entirely possible to breed show winners from cats with faults, as long as the stud is chosen carefully.

Having said that, it is perfectly true that the breed is small, everyone knows everyone else, and getting use of a stud might be quite difficult if the breeder decides to be awkward. And yes, stud fees are expensive (£450 I think was paid by a friend of mine)

liz


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. sorry mine is late, been having annoying internet issues, typical! 
Anyway I finally got hold of the previous 'owner' and informed him that he actually needed to sign the documents so I can get her registered in my name so will hopefully get that sorted soon. :001_rolleyes:
Got the forms for her microchip change of owner so that's nearly sorted, they told me there wasn't even a name for her on their file :glare:
Been to the vets to discuss her vaccination boosters as according to her booklet she hasn't been done since she was a baby 
Next step is to contact the breeder now my internet is behaving.
Philski - The breeders prefix is Nicecat, man and lady by the name of ken and Vicki. Can't seem to find anything online about them but an e-mail and phone number on the egyptian mau club website. But then saying that there isn't a lot about egyptian maus online at all, tried finding a forum for them but that seems to be inactive. Maybe there's a secret code I have to put in :tongue_smilie:
Isis is settling in nicely and her character seems to be coming out more, along with her voice! she is in heat at the moment, my other cat looks totally baffled when she's rolling around the floor like a crazy cat lol!


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm just writing an e-mail to the breeder and I was wondering if anyone had any advice on what I should be asking. 
I'm not good at wording things, i have just basically put that I think I may have one of her cats and put her pedigree name and date of birth.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow !!! They are gorgeous kitties :001_wub::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

thank you


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

IsisSpots, have tried to PM you but you it says you can't receive private messages, Could you contact me by email asap please at [email protected] as I have info on the breeder for you

Thanks


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I have email and phone number for the breeder, please can you contact me asap as her phone number may have changed. She is very concerned about her girls, apparently there were two, obviously you have only got one and I have told her that at least the one you have seems to be in good hands to try to put her mind at rest. The last owner should not have sold on without letting her know, she seems to be a responsible breeder and her main concern is her cats. Do you know what happened to the other one?


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes there were two cats. I tried to get both but he had sold one before I could get her. I don't know where she went 
Do you know the breeder?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I know her on Facebook and via a friend. She is a really lovely person and is frantic about her cats, I have reassured her that at least the one you have is in good hands. I think she will be so happy to hear from you


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

This is why I could never be a breeder. I would be constantly worried that someone had sold 'my' kittens on without informing me or was mistreating them. I just wouldn't be able to let go and would probably resort to keeping them all instead. 

Boy am I glad I got Oscar and Wilbur neutered. If I hadn't I would obsess about their offspring too!

OP, both your cats are beautiful and I hope if you decide to go down the breeding path, you listen to all the good advice that is given by people here, the breed club and get yourself a mentor.

I also hope you manage to contact the original breeder - I am glad the new contact numbers have been passed to you. She must be really worried about the 'other' cat, but at least she can be reassured one cat is being looked after.

Oh, and keep checking to ensure the papers have been updated to your name. x


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

IsisSpots said:


> Philski - The breeders prefix is Nicecat, man and lady by the name of ken and Vicki. Can't seem to find anything online about them but an e-mail and phone number on the egyptian mau club website. But then saying that there isn't a lot about egyptian maus online at all, tried finding a forum for them but that seems to be inactive. Maybe there's a secret code I have to put in :tongue_smilie:


That isn't the name of my breeder I'm afraid, but it looks as though you're on the right track to find yours, though!

Unfortunately, forums dedicated to Egyptian Maus are scarce; the Pyramid Club was set up about 4 or 5 years ago as an alternative to the Egyptian Mau Club, but it never really got off the ground, and nor did their forum. However, there is an excellent one run under the auspices of the Association Internationale du Mau Egyptien (AIME), and although it is a bit weighed towards French speakers, they have an English section and some really friendly and helpful members (many of them are breeders) who will definitely try to help in any way they can in - some speak good English, others not quite so much. AIME Forum


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

As soon as the OP gets in touch with me I will pass on the details. Re mentoring, I am sure that either the breeder or my friend, who also breeds Maus, would be more than happy to guide a newcomer


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

carolmanycats said:


> I know her on Facebook and via a friend. She is a really lovely person and is frantic about her cats, I have reassured her that at least the one you have is in good hands. I think she will be so happy to hear from you


Could you tell me the email address you have for her, don't want to send an email to the wrong address. Or maybe I could add her on Facebook? I want to speak to her asap to put her mind at rest.


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

Lumboo said:


> OP, both your cats are beautiful and I hope if you decide to go down the breeding path, you listen to all the good advice that is given by people here, the breed club and get yourself a mentor.
> 
> I also hope you manage to contact the original breeder - I am glad the new contact numbers have been passed to you. She must be really worried about the 'other' cat, but at least she can be reassured one cat is being looked after.
> 
> Oh, and keep checking to ensure the papers have been updated to your name. x


I'm still on the fence about breeding. I want to get as much information and be as prepared as I can be before I decide. It is a big responsibility and not one that I want to jump into too quickly. I also want to make sure that the breeder is happy for me to go ahead with it and hopefully mentor me 
On the subject of the papers, the previous 'owner' has told me to post it to him then he will fill it in and send it back to me but i'm not too comfortable with him having my address, may sound silly but I really don't trust him. I haven't even actually met him, he dropped the cat at an address which I think is his girlfriends? and she didn't seem to have a clue about the cats. About a week previously I collected a rabbit from there as he clearly wasn't treating her properly (I rescue and rehome rabbits) and again he was nowhere to be seen


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

Philski said:


> That isn't the name of my breeder I'm afraid, but it looks as though you're on the right track to find yours, though!
> 
> Unfortunately, forums dedicated to Egyptian Maus are scarce; the Pyramid Club was set up about 4 or 5 years ago as an alternative to the Egyptian Mau Club, but it never really got off the ground, and nor did their forum. However, there is an excellent one run under the auspices of the Association Internationale du Mau Egyptien (AIME), and although it is a bit weighed towards French speakers, they have an English section and some really friendly and helpful members (many of them are breeders) who will definitely try to help in any way they can in - some speak good English, others not quite so much. AIME Forum


That's great thanks, will have a look on there now. Knew there was a reason I should have learnt french!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hi, adding on facebook would be a good idea, can you email me your id at [email protected] and I will forward it to her, alternatively search for Vicki Nice and one with a pic of EM kits should come up. If you message her that way first she will know who you are.


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

I have just emailed you


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Have replied


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

have been following this thread, but just wanted to comment on how thankfull and relieved the breeder will likely be that her kit has ended up with someone so lovely and dedicated- one of my pups went awol after only a few months- when the novelty wore off  and i recently was lucky enough to track down her new owner... but i'm not allowed to call her 'her owner' because she isnt- she is 'her mommy'!!!  gotta love a happy ending, although if people didnt view animals as disposable then we would never have this problem 
you're going to stick around i take it?


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

I will most definitely be sticking around, I haven't shown my cats pics off nearly enough yet haha!
That's lovely about your pup, bet you were so glad!
I have been speaking to the breeder and she is happy for me to keep her so yay!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

So glad things have worked out for you and Vicki, told you she was nice, she fits her surname LOL


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

lol she definitely does! thank you again for your help


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww well done for finding her breeder! :laugh: thats fab! Is she heping you isis? Remember that you need to make your mind up pretty quick as you cant leave your new girly calling, but you have a lot to learn! 

They sound like awful people who had her before, did they buy 2 breeding queens together? Maybe take the forms to him to sign, say you were in the neighbourhood? all sounds very dodgy doesnt it being dropped off at someone elses house  glad she is doing well


----------



## IsisSpots (Feb 10, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> awww well done for finding her breeder! :laugh: thats fab! Is she heping you isis? Remember that you need to make your mind up pretty quick as you cant leave your new girly calling, but you have a lot to learn!
> 
> They sound like awful people who had her before, did they buy 2 breeding queens together? Maybe take the forms to him to sign, say you were in the neighbourhood? all sounds very dodgy doesnt it being dropped off at someone elses house  glad she is doing well


She said she will be my mentor if I do decide to breed 
I'm pretty sure Isis isn't in season anymore, haven't heard her call today. 
so I challenge you to teach me everything about breeding in a couple of weeks haha! Am I right in thinking that she shouldn't be left to call more than twice without being mated? That doesn't leave much time if so.

The previous 'owners' were awful, I took the rabbit off them because he had written on Facebook that he let his dog chase her and seemed dissapointed that he hadn't caught her  
When I went to collect Isis the lady took her out of her carrier to put into my carrier while a dog was trying to get at her, all she said when I commented that Isis didn't like the dog was "oh that's cos he keeps trying to hump her" :huh: some people!!
They had two girls yes, and weren't supposed to sell them on, although the name of the man the breeder sold to isn't the same as the man I spoke to. Very odd. When I took her to the vet for a check over she scanned her microchip for me to check that she hadn't been stolen so I don't know what's gone on. I'm hoping to track down the other girl, such a shame I didn't get to her in time. 
I think I would prefer to take the papers to him to sign, assuming she is actually registered to him??


----------

